# B13 power antena wire color code



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

I just installed a stereo in my car but the antena wont work. I checked the color code of the wires in the dash and they dont match any of the wires connected to the antena. FYI the previous radio was stolen so I dont have a idea what wire goes where.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Power antenna....are you talking about a retracting antenna on your car, i didn't know b13 sentra's had them.......little confused here. Or are you talking just about the big antenna cable that plugs into the back of the deck. Some more info would help.


----------



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

glowsentra said:


> Power antenna....are you talking about a retracting antenna on your car, i didn't know b13 sentra's had them.......little confused here. Or are you talking just about the big antenna cable that plugs into the back of the deck. Some more info would help.


 Yes it is the retractable antena. When i turn on the radio it usually activate the antena but that is not happening now. There is also a wire on the radio that says "power antena" but I dont know where to connect it to.


----------

